# Suche Netzwerktool



## ksk (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich Suche ein Tool, mit der ich meine Downloads überwachen kann.

Bsp. Welches Progragramm wie of, wie lange von wo usw. was updatet. Muss nicht unbedingt Freeware sein, wenns mehr kann.

Danke
ksk


----------



## oxmoxnox (13. Oktober 2005)

aktuelle Prozesse überwachen: TCPView ---> http://www.sysinternals.com

Hoffe sowas meinst du !?


----------



## ksk (14. Oktober 2005)

Nein, das kenne ich schon. Prozesse sind nicht wichtig. Wichtig ist das man auch sehen kann, welche Programme wie lange eine Verbindung mit wem aufbaut, und mit der gesamten download Anzeige.

Es ist ein sehr blöder Vergleich, aber so wie Everest alle Infos vom System anzeigt, brauche ich eben ein ähnliches Programm, mit welcher ich Infos über das Downloaden von Programmen bzw. Netzwerk anzeigen lassen kann.

ksk


----------



## oxmoxnox (14. Oktober 2005)

Sorry fällt mir spontan nix ein !

Würde ich aber auch gern haben son Tool, wenn jemand eins weiß !


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Ich Suche ein Tool, mit der ich meine Downloads überwachen kann.




Meinst jetzt nen DownloadManager?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Netlimiter. Ich habe das Programm nicht selbst probiert - kann dir also nichts genaueres sagen.


----------



## bluex (17. Oktober 2005)

joa netlimiter is super. da wird einem alles wichtige angezeigt und man für jedes prog den up und down traffic einzeln begrenzen und so. sehr feines teil =) kann ich nur empfehlen.

mfg
blue


----------



## Sergo (23. Oktober 2005)

Da gibt es noch ein Programm, falls es dich noch interessiert DU Meter  Ciao


----------



## ksk (30. Oktober 2005)

Super Danke, werde mal die Trial probieren und danach berichten in wie weit man die ausnützen kann.



ksk


----------

